# Backpack Blower? Power Broom? Better than Raking?



## GarethVW (Jul 27, 2014)

I am looking to make my cleanup operation more efficient. I was looking at the Stihl power brooms and thought something like that might be the answer. Than I was seeing where people were saying that a backpack blower in conjunction with raking was a good way to speed up cleanup. What do you guys do that is faster than raking?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jul 27, 2014)

What are you cleaning up? Fallen leaves on grass or concrete? 
For me fallen leaves on grass; still prefer rake and then the blower in reverse to suck and mulch it up quick! Blowing it goes everywhere. No control. 
Also depends I guess on how big yr yard is !


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 27, 2014)

We rake, then blow the fines. When you're raking, start at the back and work your way to the truck. Don't make little piles as you end up reraking areas. Rake in a way that when you're done, you don't have to rake that area again. When you get a bit of a pile of rakings, move to the truck with either a tarp or bucket. 

If your groundies are standing around waiting for things to happen, have them do a coarse raking so there is less material to clean up. Better than having them stand there looking at their phones.

You can control material with a blower. If you watch how material moves, it moves in a fan shape. So start at one back corner and move your blower towards the centre. When you get the material to the centre, go to the other back corner and work back to the centre. If you advance in that pattern you have a very good control of material with the blower. Just don't to try and move too much material with it.


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 27, 2014)

I have never understood why companies run hand held blowers. Back pack is the only way to go.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jul 27, 2014)

Unless there is a huge driveway or patio that needs cleaning, we typically just use a rake and broom. The blower tends to distract people too much.


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 27, 2014)

Distract employees or clients?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 27, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> I have never understood why companies run hand held blowers.




Size, quick to grab and operate. You just don't buy the cheapos.


----------



## GarethVW (Jul 27, 2014)

I use a hand blower (Stihl BG85) on paved surfaces. In answer to the earlier question I am referring to cleaning up after dropping branches, or a tree, on a lawn.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 27, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> I have never understood why companies run hand held blowers. Back pack is the only way to go.


Yep, backpack blowers in conjunction with a couple of workers on rakes, you cant go wrong. Ever since we got a backpack blower on our crew, we have been consistently been praised by our great clean-ups. Hell, I'll even spend an extra five minutes on the backpack and clean up areas of the yard where we didn't work. I swear our business has picked up and word of mouth has spread since spending a little extra time on clean-up. I mean, that's the first thing clients notice usually.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 27, 2014)

backpacks are also great to blow matted down grass where trucks or machinery have ran over lawns. I'm amazed sometimes it doesn't even look like we've been on the lawn at times. They're also great for a body cool down on 95 degree, humid days. Just click on the auto pilot button and clean and cool yourself off!


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jul 27, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> Distract employees or clients?


Employees. Always seems like someone wants to jump on the blower before it's time.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 27, 2014)

The big Husqvarna blower I don't remember the model but that thing moves some air!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 27, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> I have never understood why companies run hand held blowers. Back pack is the only way to go.



Cheaper to buy


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 28, 2014)

EcoTreeCo said:


> Employees. Always seems like someone wants to jump on the blower before it's time.


I have seen that happen once or twice, standing there expecting everyone else to rake and put tools away while they let it idle on their back. Good point.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 2, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> I have never understood why companies run hand held blowers. Back pack is the only way to go.



Why limit yourself? A backpack blower uses one hand. Fill your other hand with a handheld blower and see an immense change in efficiency. 

The only people I have trained on this that don't prefer two blowers are the lazy slackers that think of the blower as their relaxation period.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 2, 2014)

EcoTreeCo said:


> Employees. Always seems like someone wants to jump on the blower before it's time.



Require them to use two blowers, and the blower-babies will go back to raking and shoveling.


----------



## Zale (Aug 2, 2014)

EcoTreeCo said:


> Employees. Always seems like someone wants to jump on the blower before it's time.



Sure they do. When everyone is loading wood, someone (usually the new guy) will grab the blower.


----------



## juttree (Aug 2, 2014)

Zale said:


> Sure they do. When everyone is loading wood, someone (usually the new guy) will grab the blower.


So true, I've had to put a stop to that MANY times.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 2, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> Require them to use two blowers, and the blower-babies will go back to racking and shoveling.


Two blowers work really well, now just have to get the boss to spring for a second one.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 2, 2014)

Just mention to him that one man can do the work of two, and that the tree crew might not have to stand around as long waiting for the blower-baby to get done with the cleanup.

BTW: the best handheld blower I have found is the Stihl BG-85, if you can find one. I don't know about the BG-86.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Aug 2, 2014)

I got the backpack blower very early on and felt that it paid for itself the first week I used it. Nothing special, just the biggest Echo that Home Cheapo had to offer.


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 3, 2014)

I never used a power broom. But here is a video I recently did, showing why I do use a backpack blower.

Must time we rough rake the larger debris by hand (or use the BMG rake). But I wanted to show what the blower can do.


----------



## treeman75 (Aug 3, 2014)

climbhightree said:


> I never used a power broom. But here is a video I recently did, showing why I do use a backpack blower.
> 
> Must time we rough rake the larger debris by hand (or use the BMG rake). But I wanted to show what the blower can do.



That blower worked good but we would of had that racked up and in the truck or on the tarp in half the time.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Aug 3, 2014)

^ They're great for the very end of the job. Fine detailing. If I saw one of my guys spending that much time blowing I'd be upset.


----------



## treeman75 (Aug 3, 2014)

We use blowers too, for final clean up.


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 3, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> That blower worked good but we would of had that racked up and in the truck or on the tarp in half the time.



As I said, typically we don't use the blower for bigger stuff like this...more used to get all the fine stuff. I was just showing what is could do...not what is actually fully practical. Typically what happens, is the blower is grabbed to blow in the edges (out laying small debris). Then rough rake into piles for hand carry/bucket/bagster. Then blow all the saw dust and fine twigs.

The blower does do a better final clean up than a rake...especially if using an metal rake. After a rough rake, I think it is faster to just use the blower for all the small/fine stuff in one shot.

I doubt as one guy, you would have raked, loaded, and fully cleaned the entire area that I blew off in that much less time. (not just the short clip I shown...this debris was from 3 trees in about an 100' area of long grass)


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 3, 2014)

EcoTreeCo said:


> ^ They're great for the very end of the job. Fine detailing. If I saw one of my guys spending that much time blowing I'd be upset.



I agree...but I am the owner. And my climber was busying deadwooding another tree, that didn't need lowering, so I was playing.


----------



## since16 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm glad someone posted this. People I had worked for never used big blowers I had no idea they could blow sticks out of grass. I need to get one this week. Make the end of my days easier.


----------



## GarethVW (Aug 3, 2014)

So, no one uses a power rake? Anyone use anything else? No one converted a lawn sweeper or something?


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 3, 2014)

There is always this option.



But you will still have to rake some...and it does a good job of de-thatching the grass too. I have it, and do use it some (actually used it some on the job from my video above). Works the best on pavement, but will push the worse of the debris together on grass too. You just have to be careful when and where you use it...like any other tool.

PS- if you google search "power broom stump youtube" there is a video of a guy using one for stump grinding clean up.


----------



## ATH (Aug 3, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> Why limit yourself? A backpack blower uses one hand. Fill your other hand with a handheld blower and see an immense change in efficiency.
> 
> The only people I have trained on this that don't prefer two blowers are the lazy slackers that think of the blower as their relaxation period.


??? Why backpack and handheld? One backpack on the back, one on the front...have never tried it with blowers, but did it with packs years ago more than once when hiking out an injured backpacker.


----------



## yeahbuddy24 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sometimes i double my big leaf rake up one on top of the other and bust ass raking getting most of the twigs. Then have a guy blowing right behind me makes pretty quick time. It all depends how hard a guy wants to work seems like.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Aug 4, 2014)

We had a guy at the company I used to work for that would always grab the blower, like WAY too early. He would be blowing sawdust out from under your saw. We called him "Wind Song" but he was a hell of an equipment op. so the higher ups kept him around.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Aug 4, 2014)

I actually just bought a small blower (BG55) for clearing out rock beds and other mulched areas. A weak hand held works great for walking through and getting the leaves out but not 1 inch river rock.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Aug 4, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> We had a guy at the company I used to work for that would always grab the blower, like WAY too early. He would be blowing sawdust out from under your saw. We called him "Wind Song" but he was a hell of an equipment op. so the higher ups kept him around.


I had a guy we called Sure Foot. Guess how he got that name.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Aug 5, 2014)

I would like to demo a power rake........


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 5, 2014)

GarethVW said:


> So, no one uses a power rake? Anyone use anything else? No one converted a lawn sweeper or something?




Yes. I have a sweeper broom on a 2-wheel tractor and a sweeper bucket for my bobcat. They are both awesome for cleaning up twigs, particularly on stuff like dead pines that shatter into tiny pieces. 

Unfortunately, there just aren't too many places where it is practical to tote the extra equipment along. If the area is big enough to need them, it can be well worth your time to bring them along. Unfortunately, unless you do that kind of work all the time, it wouldn't pay to buy one for tree work.


----------



## squad143 (Aug 6, 2014)

GarethVW said:


> So, no one uses a power rake? Anyone use anything else? No one converted a lawn sweeper or something?


I use a power broom on stump grindings. Rubber paddles work great.
For regular tree cleanup we rake up using "groundskeeper" rakes https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=1858#
They are awesome. Load debris into Rubbermaid garbage pails to move forward into chip truck.
We finish with a backpack blower usually leaving the place cleaner than when we got there. Customers are always impressed which leads to a very high referral rate.
The customer may not remember how efficiently you got the tree down, but they will most certainly remember what you left behind.


----------



## treeman75 (Aug 6, 2014)

http://webhelper.centurylink.com/we...=www.maintainerrake.com/&ut=nxd&ep=nxd&rank=1
This is the rake I use. I like them better than the groundskeeper because the tines arent bent as much. I think the groundskeeper grabs too much. The maintainer is made here in Iowa too.


----------



## GarethVW (Aug 7, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> http://webhelper.centurylink.com/web.php?direct=1&URL=http://www.maintainerrake.com/&loc=mtw0&lHost=www.maintainerrake.com/&ut=nxd&ep=nxd&rank=1
> This is the rake I use. I like them better than the groundskeeper because the tines arent bent as much. I think the groundskeeper grabs too much. The maintainer is made here in Iowa too.


I know what you mean, I unbent the tines some on the groundskeeper and I like is better.


----------



## GarethVW (Aug 12, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> Yes. I have a sweeper broom on a 2-wheel tractor and a sweeper bucket for my bobcat. They are both awesome for cleaning up twigs, particularly on stuff like dead pines that shatter into tiny pieces.
> 
> Unfortunately, there just aren't too many places where it is practical to tote the extra equipment along. If the area is big enough to need them, it can be well worth your time to bring them along. Unfortunately, unless you do that kind of work all the time, it wouldn't pay to buy one for tree work.


Are you talking about a rotating broom like the road crews use to clean off the road? With poly bristles? I had thought one of those might work well.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Aug 12, 2014)

Can anyone comment on using this?
http://m.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/accessories/yard-boss-attachments/powersweep/


----------



## squad143 (Aug 12, 2014)

Goose IBEW said:


> Can anyone comment on using this?
> http://m.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/accessories/yard-boss-attachments/powersweep/


Have one for my Komi tool. They work really great on stump grindings and cleaning gravel off the lawn after the winter snow thaws.
The wire bristle ones work better on concrete and asphalt, but tear up the lawn. Rubber is better on the lawns.
They are a bit on the heavy side and there is a bit of a technique to using them. For regular tree clean up, you're better off using a rake. Less of a workout. However, like I said. If you're moving stump grindings, theses are definitely better.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 13, 2014)

GarethVW said:


> Are you talking about a rotating broom like the road crews use to clean off the road? With poly bristles? I had thought one of those might work well.



Yep, poly bristles on a rotating broom. IF your machine has some sort of built in depth gauge, they are great for cleaning up messes in the grass. I did a small sod job in some very wet conditions once; the little 40" wide broom just picked all the compacted mud-bunnies up off the turf and left a clean lawn. Without the caster wheels, it becomes uncontrollable and starts tearing up turf.

The sweeper bucket on my bobcat just cannot be matched for a cleanup. Pick up all the bigger sticks then run the bucket (backwards ONLY) across the lawn. It gets all the crumbs and sawdust and leaves virtually nothing behind.


----------



## old_soul (Aug 14, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> Yep, poly bristles on a rotating broom. IF your machine has some sort of built in depth gauge, they are great for cleaning up messes in the grass. I did a small sod job in some very wet conditions once; the little 40" wide broom just picked all the compacted mud-bunnies up off the turf and left a clean lawn. Without the caster wheels, it becomes uncontrollable and starts tearing up turf.
> 
> The sweeper bucket on my bobcat just cannot be matched for a cleanup. Pick up all the bigger sticks then run the bucket (backwards ONLY) across the lawn. It gets all the crumbs and sawdust and leaves virtually nothing behind.





Sounds like you have a plan, but I just gotta ask how you can get away with using a bobcat to sweep the lawn.

I sneak in with mine to grab logs and piles of wood. But too much tracking and turning will destroy the grass and make ruts.

Which I often tell people, some ruts can't be avoided. We have to have access to do the job. 

But just to rake up leaves and sticks? That would cause more damage than it would help.....


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 16, 2014)

1. Large areas only. If there isn't a big mess, then it isn't worth bringing. Generally, we are bringing the Bobcat with grapple to handle the large wood, so we might as well bring the sweeper bucket.

2. Get a machine that is not skid-steer. You are right, a typical Bobcat will do far more damage than good. I refused to even buy a skid steer for about 25 years, 'cause I figured that I couldn't use it very many places due to the turf damage inflicted. Then I discovered the A300: It has 4 wheel steering and is a rather large capacity machine in a very tight package. In fact, it is the same size as an S300 Bobcat.

I bought mine in 2007, and I am still running on some of the original tires. The 4-wheel steering has MUCH more traction than any skid steer, it does no damage to turf if you are careful, and it is considerably more comfortable and less expensive to operate. The floatation tires I bought in 2007 are pretty bald now, but that works even better for avoiding turf damage.

The current version is an A770, slightly bigger.


----------



## GarethVW (Aug 17, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> 1. Large areas only. If there isn't a big mess, then it isn't worth bringing. Generally, we are bringing the Bobcat with grapple to handle the large wood, so we might as well bring the sweeper bucket.
> 
> 2. Get a machine that is not skid-steer. You are right, a typical Bobcat will do far more damage than good. I refused to even buy a skid steer for about 25 years, 'cause I figured that I couldn't use it very many places due to the turf damage inflicted. Then I discovered the A300: It has 4 wheel steering and is a rather large capacity machine in a very tight package. In fact, it is the same size as an S300 Bobcat.
> 
> ...


I really like the A300 but the 10,000 lb empty weight has me thinking it would still sink on lawns. I run a 75 hp tractor with turf tires that weights 8000 lbs WITH my 1800 lb pto stump grinder attatched. I really like how compact the bobcat is but it is just so heavy!


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 17, 2014)

A300 is only 9k empty. Perhaps the newer version goes for 10k. Yes, even with the floatation tires, it will leave depressions if the ground is too soft.

That 75hp tractor simply cannot do all the work the industrial loader frame on the bobcat can. I have loaded 4,000lb logs onto my trucks with it, and it has a much more powerful hydraulic system than any comparably sized tractor. When I put my 6' rotary mower on the bobcat, I have an underbrush destruction machine almost without equal, at least for the money. The number of implements available for the skid-steer machines is almost limitless.

On the other hand, it cannot navigate as severe terrain as a tractor, and it certainly does not have equal traction or PTO horsepower as a tractor. But then, I have a tractor to do those jobs. ...and it has a quick-tach loader frame that can also use the same attachments as the bobcat. So I can use all my toys on either machine, except where the tractor doesn't have the guts to run them.

Quite an awesome ground clearing combination: my Houle tree shear on the A300, and the brush grapple on the tractor. Although, the tree shear will chop off more more trees than 5 tractors could carry off.


----------

